# Bamboo



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey do any of you guys have bamboo in your tanks or know where to get it or anything about it? Also, if you have it in your tank, is it alive or isn't it?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

im not sure if it grows under water but i have a bunch in my toad tank i just got some from walmart and split it up (it was a bundle). grows really well half submerged u might halfta grow it like a mangrove if puttin in a full aquarium though.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Move this to the aquatic plants forum, for the plant pro's


----------

